

Ask HN: What is the name of this font? - bjdesign

http://blog.perplexedlabs.com/<p>I like the font used in the logo (the "labs" part) does anyone know what the name of that font is?<p>Tnx,<p>BJ
======
Watts
I think it's Freestyle Script.

<http://new.myfonts.com/fonts/adobe/freestyle-script/>

------
grinich
Check out <http://whatthefont.com/>

